# special status for Apple Stock holders?



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

I know that Heart as well as myself are shareholders of Apple stock . There may indeed be many members of EhMac that are in the same boat. 

Do you not think that we as those who have taken the risk with our beloved company should have special privledges in regards to our .mac accounts?

Hey Cupertino ...Apple sharehoulders should have at least the same privledges as those bring in new members to .mac 

20 bucks off at least on our renewal ..... those of us who signed on in the initial days should also get some consideration. We made .mac viable in the early days and should be recognized and or compensated for our loyalty. 

hey Heart.... how do we get this/my message to those in charge if you and others agree that we as stockholders should have such recognition .

Comments from EhMac members who are or are not stockholders are welcome. At 20 bucks a share every EhMac member should perhaps be a shareholder ????


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Just to clarify the position, here is the FAQ for investors page from the official site.

Towards the bottom you will find this long explanation:

Q: Can Apple shareholders receive discounts when purchasing Apple products? 
A: No.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

As far as Apple stock goes I am counting my blessings at seeing it go up for a change.










That being said, I don't have that much to loose (and thus not much clout either) but show me what and where to sign.


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm not aware of _any_ company that provides discounts to shareholders. Why should Apple be any different?


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

How about this scenario? I purchase a small number of Apple shares. I make a ardware purchase from Apple at some discount. I then turn around and sell my Apple shares. If the discount is greater than the costs incurred by flipping the shares so rapidly, then I'm ahead.

How does Apple gain at all in this scenario?


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

It is quite common for companies to offer benefits to their shareholders. When these are tied to a certain tenure they have a net positive financial contribution for the company. Some are also use to generate business from new clients: for example British Airways gives discounts on flights and holidays which are extendable to family & friends.

You may want to have a look at this thread to indentify interesting ones in the US/Canada (scroll down to Shareholder Benefits).

Report back anything exciting!


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

The "benefit" for shareholders is when the stock goes up...like right now. Highest point in recent memory.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

They say they "Think Different" but who knows. Would it be bad business practice to say, help increase sales by offering a discount to your shareholders, as the profit would go right back to them anyway... Any thoughts?

Maybe the question we should be asking is, why shouldn't we? And if not, its most likely a very reasonable reason.


----------

